# A E P Question?



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

Do you have to have a pass to fish those A E P lakes and where abouts are they located? 
THANKS
SAUGEYESLAYER1


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes you do need a pass to fish/hunt there. They are free to download. The ODNR site has a link if I remember right. You download the form then print it. Besure and sign it also. I printed 3 of the forms to keep in my tackle bag, hunting bag and in my truck.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's the link to download the permit. Hope this is what you wanted.

http://www.aep.com/environmental/stewardship/recland/requestpermit.htm


----------



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks Dale would you be able to give me the location and could you give me any directions I am from around the Tappen and Clendening lake area.Any help would appreciated.
THANKS,SAUGEYESLAYER1


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

If you want to go simply head south on 77 then west on 78... the ride on 78 will be less then 20 minutes and drive very carefull 78 has a couple good sharp turns that can get you in trouble if your not paying attention till you know the road...
On 78 in Reinersville there is a little store called KarriJoes that will give you a free map of AEP... It is located on a very sharp right turn that you better slow down to about 25 on and the store is straight ahead...


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe all of the ODNR offices have maps they give you if you stop by. I know the district 1 office here in Columbus has them. If you can't find one let me know and I'll pick one up and send it to you. Once you get down in the area there are several AEP offices that have the maps.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> Located in southeastern Ohio, ReCreation Land, along with the Conesville Coal Lands, outside AEP's Conesville Plant, and the Avondale Wildlife Area, southwest of Zanesville, are free for public use. We do require that visitors secure a permit, free of charge, either by downloading one from this site or obtaining one through the AEP office in McConnelsville, Ohio, the AEP corporate offices, regional offices of the Ohio Division of Wildlife, or at any of the regional sporting goods or bait stores surrounding ReCreation Land. Under a Cooperative Agreement with the Ohio Department of Natural Resources, the area is patrolled by the Ohio Division of Wildlife and all state hunting, fishing and trapping regulations apply


You can download maps from here:
http://www.aep.com/environmental/stewardship/recland/maps.htm


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Clyde! I knew there was a place to down load them. Your direction are also right on!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

No Prob Dale we're all here to learn and help where we can...
I use to run my guide service down there...
There are still plenty of locals who allow hunting/fishing it won't hurt to knock on a few doors when down that way...
AEP has hired a land agent who is/has been leasing allot of AEP land holdings in Noble, Morgan and Muskingum Counties so make sure you do not venture off AEP Recreation Land or if you'd like to lease some land contact Dave Dingey at 740/962-1205 daytime hours (7:00a.m. to 3:30 p.m). or e-mail at [email protected] tell him Clyde sent ya


----------



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

thanks guys!!!!


----------

